# YouTube black screen showing



## stayrock123 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm using Sony Experia Z3. When I go to youtube app then it shows black screen. Only audio is playing but video doesn't shows. After restarting it's ok but few minutes later the same as before.


----------



## Grrimm (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi, if you play it through the internet via www.YouTube.com does it work properly?


----------



## stayrock123 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes it does work properly when i'm going through the youtube website. Only problem on youtube android app. Chrome working nice. But you know using app is more easy.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have YouTube version 12.34.55 and it is working with no problem. (I actually fired it up for the first time to test. I rarely watch YouTube on my phone).
What version are you running?

hmm, I just checked and it seems I need to update the YouTube app. I'll post what version after I've installed and tested.New version 12.36.56 and works just fine


----------



## stayrock123 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm using 12.36.56 now. I've uninstalled the app, clear cache, restart everything but nothing gonna work. After restart it's going well for few minutes but again the same.


----------



## simian (Sep 10, 2017)

My best advice is as a matter of first port of call, go directly to the app/software developer reporting any issues, they know the software inside out and are aware of the flaws they dont advertise when publishing the apps/software whatever (because nothing is bug free), and are best equipped to help you get the problem fixed.

However, there's a couple of scenarios I see immediately.

Some setting like GPU acceleration or other similar settings may not work great with your device and cause the issue you see.

The Youtube version you are using is buggy in comparison to @plodr 's version.

The Youtube version you have *or app itself*, is buggy on your specific phone model.
To test theory *1)*, dig into the apps settings and disable some settings related to HW acceleration or something else

To test theory *2)*, you need to get at least version 12.34.55 like @plodr has and test.

To test theory *3)*, if testing theory *1 and 2)* yielded no better results, the you should wait for an app update to a version superior to 12.36.56

*The problem I see is getting an older version of software*, unless you ask the developer directly, *going to some random website where there maybe other older version is risky and you may end up in a worst situation than black screen on Youtube app.*

Both those points will also be helpful to report to app developer when making your report, always include all steps you have taken to correct issue and what results you saw including any screenshots or other media depicting the issue in a visual manner if it applies.

As a final word, I dont use this app and am utterly unfamiliar with its settings, but from general experience troubleshooting similar problems on other platforms with different softwares is what Im basing my advice on.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> The Youtube version you are using is buggy in comparison to @plodr 's version.


 We are using *the same version*.

{quote]go directly to the app/software developer[/quote] YouTube is owned by google. Android is owned by google. The YouTube app is part of the Android OS. 
So do you have a link to report problems with Android to Google? It is too huge a company to go wandering around and hoping to stumble on the correct link.

My advice: if the app doesn't work correctly, then the workaround is to use your browser and view the videos through that. It isn't what you want but at least you can see more than 2 minutes of a video.


----------



## stayrock123 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for giving me many many valuable solutions. All those were helpful to me and I learned a lot from all of you guys. 

Finally what I did, before I was using Lollipop but I decided to install Marshmallow or any newer version of android operating system. So, I download "Xperia Companion" for my Sony Xperia Z3 and I install Marshmallow into my phone (without any root). Now I'm using the phone and YouTube as well but I didn't face any problem or didn't get any trouble. Everything is running well and YouTube doesn't shows the black screen anymore. Feeling happy 

Thank you so much.


----------

